# Peanuts triplet boys!:0) July 12th



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

All 3 boys. There is a light brown and a darker brown with black on his feet. Both of them have blue eyes. My tiny black and white I'm not sure about yet.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats, they are so cute


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

SerenitySquare said:


> congrats, they are so cute


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

What little cuties. Glad all is good.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are perfect. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Awe, so cute!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I love that little black and white one! !! So cute!!! I'm so glad everybody is doing well!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> I love that little black and white one! !! So cute!!! I'm so glad everybody is doing well!


 The black and white one is so fluffy and much smaller than the browns. He has small white freckles around his eyes. Makes him look very cute..














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all so cute, and I love the blue eyes! Are you gonna give them nut names like the mom?

You could do Cashew, Pecan and Almond :lol:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Can I cuddle them ? I swear I won't steal them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well this is my plan. There moms full name is Buckhorn Run Peanut Brittle and the other I bought her with is Buckhorn Run Bertie Botts (as in Bertie Botts every flavored bean) so this being my "A" herd I'm trying to come up with A names that are sweets or candy related ish. For A2, which is the lighter brown I'm thinking "Apple Jaxs". He is light, and has some black and white. Apple Jacks are kind of like that too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm hoping with the brown boys that have cool black mixed in with blue eyes will be quicker to sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hm.. Almond joy, Almond Toffee, Andies Candies aka Andy... there's not many sweets that start with a!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I like Andies candy. Someone at work came up with Abba Zabba. Or something like that. It was a toffee or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Can I cuddle them ? I swear I won't steal them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You can!!! But don't make promises. They have stolen my heart in 2 days!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable ! Congrats


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

chigarden said:


> Adorable ! Congrats


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the oddball, he's not "peanut colored" like the others


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I love the oddball, he's not "peanut colored" like the others


He is super fluffy. I love him. I think his name will be Astro Pop

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Cute babies and I love the name Astro Pop


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok I have finally come up with names. 






Andes Mint






Apple Jax ( we are already calling him AJ






Astro Pop. He is always the boldest and first to hop, jump and get into things.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love their names! Andies Mint matches the black one, and the name Apple jax is cute


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

Love the names and babies they are cuties. I especially like Andies Mint.


----------

